# Mandarin Speaking Real Estate Agent



## Mikejs (Jul 11, 2016)

Can someone recommend a real estate agent who speaks Mandarin and is knowledgeable with Chinese investment in Portugal.


----------



## HKG3 (Jan 11, 2015)

Mikejs said:


> Can someone recommend a real estate agent who speaks Mandarin and is knowledgeable with Chinese investment in Portugal.


When I was visiting Lisbon last week, I saw this company near the Praca do Comercio which may interest you - 

Empire World Properties

I am only telling you this company exist and I am not recommending its services as I never use its services before.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

Likewise with Euro Gold Visa | European Golden Visa - Passport to the EU and their associated real estate outlet in the Algarve who I know have Chinese speaking staff and clients as a result. They don't seem to cover Lisbon though, only high value areas of the Central Algarve.


----------

